# Systema under Colonel Mikhail Ryabko and Vladimir Vasiliev



## Streetfigher2006 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all,
I posted [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.systemaryabko.ru/eng/default.aspx[/FONT]thread here long ago asking about so called "reality based" martial arts and Highly adaptive arts (in other words arts you can learn quicker compared to others) . I located a school not far from here I live. The teach the Colonel Mikhail Ryabko style of systema. I wanted to know if anyonw has trained in the style and how effective did they find it. Also wheather or not there was decent and realistic knife defence drills. 

There is also a Krav maga school although they charge ridiculous prices and as a student I cannot afford it.

THANK YOU


----------



## Rook (Dec 17, 2006)

Streetfigher2006 said:


> Hi all,
> I posted thread here long ago asking about so called "reality based" martial arts and Highly adaptive arts (in other words arts you can learn quicker compared to others) . I located a school not far from here I live. The teach the Colonel Mikhail Ryabko style of systema. I wanted to know if anyonw has trained in the style and how effective did they find it. Also wheather or not there was decent and realistic knife defence drills.
> 
> There is also a Krav maga school although they charge ridiculous prices and as a student I cannot afford it.
> ...


 
You might want to post a query in the Russian Martial arts portion of the site, where you might get a better response.  I don't personally train in systema, but some people in my karate class do or have in the past and I have met a couple of proponents.  

Systema has a rather strong reputation among the RBSD world, whatever that might be worth, for its weapons defenses.  Consider looking at relavent material at www.youtube.com, www.russianmartialart.com, www.russianmartialart.org/uk, searching for Systema on www.Bullshido.com and google before you make a final decision.  Some of their historical claims are rather questionable and the training methods are more frequently compared to the X-kans and CIMAs than to the standard RBSD fare.  

Systema training makes extensive use of slow motion rather freeform drills; you'll see them on the youtube videos.   

The couple of systema proponents I have spoken to in person have been very friendly and the system seems to be fairly closenit without the ussual back stabbing stuff and they seem open to questions.  Try a lesson and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 27, 2006)

Moderation note:

Thread moved to Russian Martial Arts.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa 
MT Assist. Admin


----------



## erich (Dec 28, 2006)

Streetfigher2006 said:


> Hi all,
> I posted thread here long ago asking about so called "reality based" martial arts and Highly adaptive arts (in other words arts you can learn quicker compared to others) . I located a school not far from here I live. The teach the Colonel Mikhail Ryabko style of systema. I wanted to know if anyonw has trained in the style and how effective did they find it. Also wheather or not there was decent and realistic knife defence drills.
> 
> There is also a Krav maga school although they charge ridiculous prices and as a student I cannot afford it.
> ...



I train in systema and find it extremely effective.  IMO this systema offers exceptional realistic knife defense drills.  

I live far from London but I have interacted with people from the London systema schools on the internet and they seem like quality people who would be great to train with.

That said, only you can decide if Ryabko systema is what you are looking for.  Check it out and see what you think.


----------



## Streetfigher2006 (Jan 29, 2007)

I hear its highly adaptive. how quick can i expect results?

How effective are the knife drills?

Is it really used by the Spetnaz forces in Russia? Sounds like BS to me

Has anyone here ever used the systema? 

did you find it useful?

Have you ever tried another reality based martial art? how did it compare to that?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 29, 2007)

I would suggest if you really want to know the answere to somew of these questions you find a class and take part in one or you go to a seminar taught by the top people and work out with them.
The top instructor are for real and their cerdentials are easily looked up why not try doing that.
Are you just trying to push a MMA or reality art of your own or are you truly interestesd in learning about Systema? 
All reality arts ( infact all martial arts) have good and bad points. And demos are just that demos. If you truly want to learn an art you need to study it and study it long enough for it to become part of you . No matter what you study if your body and mind do not work togeather as one almost without thought then you will most likely be hurting in a fight. One must have studied till the techniques flow and become 2nd nature to be truly effective in any art
Having felt the effectiveness of systema I will say it is a damn good system but then again I was working out with someone whoo had studied for years


----------



## Furtry (Jan 30, 2007)

Streetfigher2006 said:


> I hear its highly adaptive. how quick can i expect results?
> 
> How effective are the knife drills?
> 
> ...


You'll will learn something the first time you try it. As for deadly ninja decapitation techniques, that is only for the inner circle closed door types.
The Spetz thing is only for the super deadly ninja types, the rest of us regular folk just do Systema. Ohh, its not BS.

No, nobody has ever used Systema it has always used them.

I didn't find it useful, it found me and made me useful.


----------

